# Shameless Plugs



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Was hired for extra help on this school. Been busy through the pestilence which is good. The boss told me today I'll be doing the mechanical room potable pipping maybe more , I don't know what's involved as yet. 
On a side note, the manger at the smoke shop gave me a promotion. I am now allowed to go into the back room , unescorted mind you, and get my cigars. Thank you very much.
Anyway, my response was excitement, humility and appreciation. I was/am bewildered that they had no Steady Eddie to do this. I'll shoot some pics and get back to you.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Maybe this is part of it ?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ironandfire said:


> Was hired for extra help on this school. Been busy through the pestilence which is good. The boss told me today I'll be doing the mechanical room potable pipping maybe more , I don't know what's involved as yet.
> On a side note, the manger at the smoke shop gave me a promotion. I am now allowed to go into the back room , unescorted mind you, and get my cigars. Thank you very much.
> Anyway, my response was excitement, humility and appreciation. I was/am bewildered that they had no Steady Eddie to do this. I'll shoot some pics and get back to you.



ok enough of the plumbing, on to the important stuff..what kind of cigars did you get?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ok enough of the plumbing, on to the important stuff..what kind of cigars did you get?


 Backwoods Honeyberry


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

2 boxes


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ironandfire said:


> Backwoods Honeyberry





I love backwoods..great prices at " famous smoke shop online..



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...s-smoke.com/&usg=AOvVaw0eLBLSBvHy56dJd8ujG-ti


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

heres a link to backwoods, 15% off now..
https://www.famous-smoke.com/brand/backwoods+cigars


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I love backwoods..great prices at " famous smoke shop online..
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...s-smoke.com/&usg=AOvVaw0eLBLSBvHy56dJd8ujG-ti


 I'll check em out.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Backwoods is my go to outside of a pipe or chew.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Backwoods is my go to outside of a pipe or chew.


I have pipes too, but that chew schit..geez thats where I draw the line..LOL..talk about disgusting..spitting black schit all over the place..and talk about gum cancer and killing your teeth..


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I have pipes too, but that chew schit..geez thats where I draw the line..LOL..talk about disgusting..spitting black schit all over the place..and talk about gum cancer and killing your teeth..


when you die, you might as well look dead. i never walked up to a casket and asked the funeral guy, why dont you make him smile, he has nice teeth.:biggrin:


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Me most evenings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I have pipes too, but that chew schit..geez thats where I draw the line..LOL..talk about disgusting..spitting black schit all over the place..and talk about gum cancer and killing your teeth..


Yeah, it’s a bad habit. Quite twice, but always came back. Even tried cigarettes, but I just can’t inhale hot smoke.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> when you die, you might as well look dead. i never walked up to a casket and asked the funeral guy, why dont you make him smile, he has nice teeth.:biggrin:


thats fine, so you want to gum your food for the 40 years before you die? and have the dentist rip out rotting teeth along the way?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ok enough of the plumbing, on to the important stuff..what kind of cigars did you get?


 The occasional Drew Estate


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I snuck away to take some pics.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ironandfire said:


> The occasional Drew Estate


I smoked a bunch of those..you get a buzz off of them..


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

We had a young guy so hard up for his dip on a tobacco free hospital job he would swallow his spit... everyday! 🤢


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

89plumbum said:


> We had a young guy so hard up for his dip on a tobacco free hospital job he would swallow his spit... everyday! 🤢


that will rot his stomach if not want to make you puke your brains out, when I worked for a guy loooong ago they had an old guy to do spackling sheet rock and you can guess why the spackle in spots was darker than other spots , he would spit into the spackle bucket he was still using...


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

It's difficult carrying what you need in the back of a Passatt.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ironandfire said:


> It's difficult carrying what you need in the back of a Passatt.



LOL..that reminds me of my high school friends father that had a small volkswagen station wagon...I mean small...soooo..he put a metal loop eye right through the center of the roof( it was an older car) and the stuff he would tie ontop of the roof was sometimes amazing he even got down the block without it falling off...


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LOL..that reminds me of my high school friends father that had a small volkswagen station wagon...I mean small...soooo..he put a metal loop eye right through the center of the roof( it was an older car) and the stuff he would tie ontop of the roof was sometimes amazing he even got down the block without it falling off...


 Nice !


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Summer isn't officially here for a couple more days. So..


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Spools.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Waters on.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know if any of you use these Dewalt Snake anchors but I really like them. For years any concrete anchor was the 3/8 drop in. These beat them by far. 2" depth, run the all thread in with an 8" pipe wrench, tighten the jamb nut. Solid A. F.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

ironandfire said:


> I don't know if any of you use these Dewalt Snake anchors but I really like them. For years any concrete anchor was the 3/8 drop in. These beat them by far. 2" depth, run the all thread in with an 8" pipe wrench, tighten the jamb nut. Solid A. F.


 I’d like to try them. Just thinking here, have you tried putting a cap nut on the end of the rod and driving it in with an impact?


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

ironandfire said:


> I don't know if any of you use these Dewalt Snake anchors but I really like them. For years any concrete anchor was the 3/8 drop in. These beat them by far. 2" depth, run the all thread in with an 8" pipe wrench, tighten the jamb nut. Solid A. F.


I've seen those around, but haven't used them. We use so many 3/8 drop-ins, you wouldn't believe it (or maybe you would). Most of what we do is spec'd by the engineers who are in love with Hilti. Would you say they are faster to install? Have you had an engineer spec them? They kind of look like a tapcon or a wedgebolt (I don't remember the Hilti name for them), do they install like those?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

89plumbum said:


> I’d like to try them. Just thinking here, have you tried putting a cap nut on the end of the rod and driving it in with an impact?





I get what you're saying but many cheap cap nuts would just have the cap get blown off by the rod threading in.


You'd be best to get a long/coupling nut and weld one end shut. Or drill through it and use a crosspin.





.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

89plumbum said:


> I’d like to try them. Just thinking here, have you tried putting a cap nut on the end of the rod and driving it in with an impact?


 They do have a set tool for them and I'm using my 1/4" impact , which is probably not the best as it takes a 1/2" drive.
I'm also in a seismic zone so they're poopooing drop-ins.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

jakewilcox said:


> I've seen those around, but haven't used them. We use so many 3/8 drop-ins, you wouldn't believe it (or maybe you would). Most of what we do is spec'd by the engineers who are in love with Hilti. Would you say they are faster to install? Have you had an engineer spec them? They kind of look like a tapcon or a wedgebolt (I don't remember the Hilti name for them), do they install like those?


 Your post brought me some clarity. I'm positive the engineers have spec'd the " concrete screw" for the seismic zone. I wouldn't say they're faster but maybe ? Depends on how many holes you've got laid out I would say.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Some progress. Any suggestions ? There's a couple iffy's that I've brought up to the boss. Can you spot them ?
First pic is the 120 H W , second is 140 H W for the kitchen. The 120 feeds the 140.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

This used to bug the crap out of me. When I first got to this job they put me on copper, short time later I was running mains. For chitz and giggles I took a developed length. First three dimensions are three pipe domestic, second is five pipe domestic with two 140 hots. Just mains , not including laterals. I'm figuring about a 1/4 mile , 1/2" to 3", untested. We'll see how it turns out. It's insulated and painted flat black.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Some top notch looking work there. Is this a normal practice? It's the only thing that caught my eye as potentially being bad, but I don't do commercial so don't really know. Seems to me that they would have ones that fit better like the ones shown next to the wall.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Some top notch looking work there. Is this a normal practice? It's the only thing that caught my eye as potentially being bad, but I don't do commercial so don't really know. Seems to me that they would have ones that fit better like the ones shown next to the wall.




That is oversized because it needs to be insulated.


.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Change of plans. The boss moved me to the mech side as he's trying to fill the heating side next week. Loose ends mostly strainer blow downs, unit heaters. expansion tanks,


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Filled the chill mains yesterday, no problems. Heat side, Knickers and I bolting up an expansion joint.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

1/4 mile of copper, 1/2 to 3, insulated and in a finished setting. Any wagers on how many leaks ?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ironandfire said:


> 1/4 mile of copper, 1/2 to 3, insulated and in a finished setting. Any wagers on how many leaks ?


For me not more than 2-3 leaks. I did a 24 story building once and soldered the majority of the tub/shower sets and not a single leak. I was quite happy about that because we only tested everything when the walls were tiled over!


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

whew ! Glad I'm not the only one. LOL


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

any big runs of pipe that didnt have water to test them were air tested for leaks after install....and before being closed up....your crazy not to test the piping for leaks and then go back and have to rip open walls and ceilings chasing a leak, along with the cost and whatever water damage occurred...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> Your post brought me some clarity. I'm positive the engineers have spec'd the " concrete screw" for the seismic zone. I wouldn't say they're faster but maybe ? Depends on how many holes you've got laid out I would say.





Or it's the first one they remembered the proper name for and it works.


Or some guy on a jobsite said they were the best and since they've never picked up a tool in their life they took his word for it. :biggrin:


.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> any big runs of pipe that didnt have water to test them were air tested for leaks after install....and before being closed up....your crazy not to test the piping for leaks and then go back and have to rip open walls and ceilings chasing a leak, along with the cost and whatever water damage occurred...


 I know what the ideal is.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Filled laterals off the heat mains. One crack pipe(somebody must of hit it). More than half a dozen 3" and 2 1/2" flanges, bolts finger tight and a couple with no gaskets. A couple loose coupling nuts on unions. Stupid stuff.
After we had the mains filled, found this branch hand tight and union before the valve, had to drain the system to redo.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Also got cooling tower make up water piped, tied in and on with a couple hose bibs. Started back on domestic, piping the softener for some soft water to the boiler.
Been doing 10's this week so my 40's complete ! Yay. 3 day week end here I come. 
Lost a welder because he couldn't be E-verified. I will say that the government has things in place to keep society in order. :smile:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> Or it's the first one they remembered the proper name for and it works.
> 
> 
> Or some guy on a jobsite said they were the best and since they've never picked up a tool in their life they took his word for it. :biggrin:
> ...


 Pretty sure it's seismic, bro.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> Filled laterals off the heat mains. One crack pipe(somebody must of hit it). More than half a dozen 3" and 2 1/2" flanges, bolts finger tight and a couple with no gaskets. A couple loose coupling nuts on unions. Stupid stuff.
> After we had the mains filled, found this branch hand tight and union before the valve, had to drain the system to redo.





Oh boy, teflon tape on gas lines. Ever get a plugged orifice or a regulator held open?





Don't use gasoila on hard toilet supply lines. It will look just like a ring of copper rust on the compression nut. We had a couple customers call a week or two after our guys replaced leaking supply lines because they thought they were leaking and rusting again lolz :vs_laugh:I use grey dope and tape.




.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> Oh boy, teflon tape on gas lines. Ever get a plugged orifice or a regulator held open?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nope. Here's the problem.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Oh boy, teflon tape on gas lines. Ever get a plugged orifice or a regulator held open?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never....not if you know how to use teflon tape, I use both teflon tape and hercules grip and never have issues...once and done...


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> never....not if you know how to use teflon tape, I use both teflon tape and hercules grip and never have issues...once and done...


Our's is colour coded the White is usually too light or not rated. So the inspectors give defects for using it. Pink or Yellow is good to go. 
Myself I didn't use tape tape ever.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ken53 said:


> Our's is colour coded the White is usually too light or not rated. So the inspectors give defects for using it. Pink or Yellow is good to go.
> Myself I didn't use tape tape ever.


 in my area the only thing you cant use on gas line is quick wick, as its a natural fiber that can deteriorate over time, but no regs on teflon tape..doesnt the color of teflon tape depict what kind of gases it should be used on??more than the size of thread..I have seen different thicknesses of white tape and have used it up to 2inch pipe with no issue, as said before I also use grip with the tape, maybe overkill but worth not having to take apart lines to fix leaks..



White: used on NPT threads up to 3/8 inch. *Yellow*: used on NPT threads 1/2 inch to 2 inch, often labeled "gas *tape*" *Pink*: used on NPT threads 1/2 inch to 2 inch, safe for potable water. Green: oil-free *PTFE* used on oxygen lines and some specific medical gasses.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I used white Teflon tape on a 2' medium pressure gas line, back in the early
90's before the rainbow colors came out, with Laco Slictite, no leaks ! :biggrin:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I used white Teflon tape on a 2' medium pressure gas line, back in the early
> 90's before the rainbow colors came out, with Laco Slictite, no leaks ! :biggrin:


I figured you’d be using green Keytite dope back in the day. That stuff is nasty but you’ll never have a leak


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> in my area the only thing you cant use on gas line is quick wick, as its a natural fiber that can deteriorate over time, but no regs on teflon tape..doesnt the color of teflon tape depict what kind of gases it should be used on??more than the size of thread..I have seen different thicknesses of white tape and have used it up to 2inch pipe with no issue, as said before I also use grip with the tape, maybe overkill but worth not having to take apart lines to fix leaks..
> 
> 
> 
> White: used on NPT threads up to 3/8 inch. *Yellow*: used on NPT threads 1/2 inch to 2 inch, often labeled "gas *tape*" *Pink*: used on NPT threads 1/2 inch to 2 inch, safe for potable water. Green: oil-free *PTFE* used on oxygen lines and some specific medical gasses.


 Yeah the thickness makes a difference Too. Most times if you have tape in your tote the inspector would pick it up and check for a rating number. Over the Years I picked so much of it out of burners I quit using it. 
I think guys get too carried away with it. 
The main thing is you have to use it right.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I figured you’d be using green Keytite dope back in the day. That stuff is nasty but you’ll never have a leak,
No never had any use for it, I found that it was too sticky and hard to get
off my hands and tools :biggrin:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I should clarify on the Snake anchors. Seems to me best application is a C. M. U. install. Haven't got the install down on a concrete ceiling, 1/4" impact is under powered, electric 1/2" drive , plenty of torque but bust off the tip of the set tool.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> I should clarify on the Snake anchors. Seems to me best application is a C. M. U. install. Haven't got the install down on a concrete ceiling, 1/4" impact is under powered, electric 1/2" drive , plenty of torque but bust off the tip of the set tool.





So maybe a cordless 1/2" driver instead of corded?




.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ken53 said:


> Yeah the thickness makes a difference Too. Most times if you have tape in your tote the inspector would pick it up and check for a rating number. Over the Years I picked so much of it out of burners I quit using it.
> I think guys get too carried away with it.
> The main thing is you have to use it right.


The problem isn't necessarily when it is installed either. As soon as one of those joints is taken apart small shreds of teflon tape exist and unless you clean every little piece out of the female threads they will get pushed into the piping when you screw a nipple back in. This is even worse on a vertical joint.


One of our long time guys stopped using teflon tape when *a shred of it held open a regulator and let 100+psi of propane past to the 30psi side.* Luckily the next regulator held it back. All it takes is one little piece on the face of a diaphragm.


The shreds often go past sediment tees because they are so light.


.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> So maybe a cordless 1/2" driver instead of corded?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll bet you're right.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> I'll bet you're right.



What about driving them with a breaker bar or ratchet? Doesn't look like they take too many turns what with the coarse thread and all.


What kind of 1/4" impact are you using that it isn't strong enough? Makita has by far the most powerful 1/4" impact drills. They definitely dropped the ball on their battery packs and their vsr drills, but boy those impacts are fast and powerful.




.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Dewalt


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's a good one. For what ever reason, somebody missed the elevation. Roof drains too low for the excavators to hook up. Had to tunnel in about 3'.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's another . Clean outs to low. When I pulled off the C. O. , this is what I found.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

This one had been run over. C. O. body had sliced the stack about a 1/2" or so.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

5 by the way.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Time for me to bail. Headed back to Illinois to take care of some issues with a family member. No time frame. 
Emotionally heavy, anxiety, stress, God knows what else.


----------



## Kenny (Apr 14, 2016)

*Take Care*

Blessings To You and Your Family! You have been in this business for a long time and have fortitude on your side. You've got this! Kenny


----------

